# who knows their periodic table?



## austing458 (May 17, 2010)

who can tell me what this pen is made out of?

if no one gets it in a few days i will post a hint .......

good luck


----------



## jppensplus (May 17, 2010)

I THINK IT'S MADE OF "UNOBTAINIUM"-----Do chemistry professors all eat lunch at the periodic table?


----------



## Oldwagon (May 17, 2010)

Carbon.Just a guess.Todd


----------



## JBCustomPens (May 17, 2010)

Copper. Nice pen.


----------



## Mark (May 17, 2010)

Niobium? IDK if that is even possible. The description works.


----------



## Buzzzz4 (May 18, 2010)

Hey Austin, Greetings from GR.
I'm thinking Mg would be pretty crazy. How about Vanadium, nope that's toxic. I give up.


----------



## Mark (May 18, 2010)

Buzzzz4 said:


> Hey Austin, Greetings from GR.
> I'm thinking Mg would be pretty crazy. How about Vanadium, nope that's toxic. I give up.



I found several too, that the description worked, but it mentioned they were toxic. I figured that you wouldn't use a toxic product in your pen.

It's a cool color though....


----------



## ldb2000 (May 18, 2010)

Uranium !!! Your hand glows in the dark instead of the pen :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## maxwell_smart007 (May 18, 2010)

Molybdenum? Tungsten? 

I think it's something softer, actually, so I'm going with Anodized Aluminum


----------



## thewishman (May 18, 2010)

Pb is my guess.


----------



## drjpawlus (May 18, 2010)

I would say cobalt.


----------



## snyiper (May 18, 2010)

Lead.


----------



## ivoverstraelen (May 18, 2010)

6 AL/4V Titanium
anodized around 100V ?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 18, 2010)

jppensplus said:


> I THINK IT'S MADE OF "UNOBTAINIUM"-----Do chemistry professors all eat lunch at the periodic table?


 

only periodically!:biggrin:


----------



## dankc908 (May 18, 2010)

Mark said:


> I figured that you wouldn't use a toxic product in your pen


 
Did you know that the word cyanoacrylate (CA) has "cyano ... " as its' prefix?  That's because it is closely related to the word "cyanide" which used to be used in execution gas chambers.

Dan


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

well, to my surprise, Todd got it close enough that ill call it.

it's made of carbon graphite, it's usually used in an EDM machine (Electrical Discharge Machining) good job.

this stuff turned a lot better than i thought it was gonna but if you are going to try it, don't wear a nice white shirt when doing it.....
(also wear a good painters mask.)
BTW can anyone give me any good ideas for putting a finish on it because since it is graphite(the more popular "pencil lead") it still rubs off a little. thanks and good job again Todd (guess or not)


----------



## Fred (May 18, 2010)

I wonder what efferct would thin CA have on sealing it?


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2010)

austing458 said:


> it's made of carbon graphite


 
Where is that on the periodic table?


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

Chuck Key said:


> Where is that on the periodic table?




graphite is a form of carbon and it is on the right side, second row down in column 14 or 2 to the right

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

also any thoughts on polishing it?

thanks


----------



## Gin N' Tonic (May 18, 2010)

*convoluted line of thinking*



Chuck Key said:


> Where is that on the periodic table?




Graphite is a form of carbon and carbon is "C" on the periodic table. Graphite is commonly used in pencils and referred to as "Lead". Lead is on the table "PB" so it's all there for everyone to see :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## Wood Butcher (May 18, 2010)

I was gonna guess Slimline.


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

well you too are correct it is a 24k gold slimline kit which is Au on the periodic table (it's in the middle)
slimline (Sl) very last material on the table (at the bottom)


----------



## Chuck Key (May 18, 2010)

Gin N' Tonic said:


> Graphite is a form of carbon and carbon is "C" on the periodic table. Graphite is commonly used in pencils and referred to as "Lead". Lead is on the table "PB" so it's all there for everyone to see :bulgy-eyes:


 
OIC, like diamonds are on the table.


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

exactly......diamonds are made of carbon and so is graphite.......


----------



## austing458 (May 18, 2010)

would polyurethane work as a finish for this pen?

thanks.....


----------



## WineWorkerAdamC (May 26, 2010)

I would say Lead (Pb) or Zinc (Zn).


----------

